# Michael Jackson Jokes



## fellowes (Jun 27, 2009)

_So he's dead but it's not gonna stop me from making fun of him so let's all do it ill start it off 


What's the difference between Michael and a plastic bag

One is made of plastic and is dangerous if your children play with them, and the other holds your groceries. 


Post your jokes I hope to hear some funny ones.

Fellowes
_


----------



## bigfatsplifff (Jun 27, 2009)

micheal jackson was pronounced dead after having a heart attack in the accident and emergency ward.....

really he was found dead in the kiddies ward after having a stroke!!

lol that one made me chuckle


----------



## fellowes (Jun 27, 2009)

[FONT=Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif]Here's another LOL


What did Michael Jackson say to Lorena Bobbit? SILLY Bobbit! Dicks are for KIDS![/FONT]


----------



## fellowes (Jun 27, 2009)

bigfatsplifff said:


> micheal jackson was pronounced dead after having a heart attack in the accident and emergency ward.....
> 
> really he was found dead in the kiddies ward after having a stroke!!
> 
> lol that one made me chuckle



Good one LMFAO


----------



## fellowes (Jun 27, 2009)

[FONT=Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif] This one is good too LOL

What do Michael Jackson and Santa Claus have in common?
They both leave little boys' rooms with empty sacks.[/FONT]


----------



## aceshigh69 (Jun 27, 2009)

I heard he didnt die from aa heart attack. I heard he choked on a ten year old wiener


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Jun 27, 2009)

lol im subscribed, i wanna hear some of these.

When farrah fawcette died and went to heaven, God gave her one wish, She wished that all the little children of the world would be safe.....So God killed Michael.

hahah i liked this one


----------



## fellowes (Jun 27, 2009)

NeoAnarchist said:


> lol im subscribed, i wanna hear some of these.
> 
> When farrah fawcette died and went to heaven, God gave her one wish, She wished that all the little children of the world would be safe.....So God killed Michael.
> 
> hahah i liked this one


Holy shit LOL


----------



## fellowes (Jun 27, 2009)

[FONT=Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif]What do Michael Jackson and zits have in common?
They both wait till your 12 to come on your face![/FONT]


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 27, 2009)

What's the difference between Fawcette and Jackson?

About 3 hours


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 27, 2009)

When Farah died she went to heaven and met God. God said since she had been such a nice lady she could have one wish fulfilled. Farah said, "Well I want all the little children of the world to be safe." At which point God killed Michael Jackson.


----------



## fellowes (Jun 27, 2009)

bigwheel said:


> When Farah died she went to heaven and met God. God said since she had been such a nice lady she could have one wish fulfilled. Farah said, "Well I want all the little children of the world to be safe." At which point God killed Michael Jackson.


It's funny but that one's already on here LOL


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Jun 27, 2009)

hahah ya, i posted that a few posts ago


----------



## moodster (Jun 27, 2009)

heres a few made me smile Q: Did you hear about Michael Jackson's latest song?
A: "Don't let your son go down on me." Q: Where's Michael going on holiday?
A: He's off to Tampa with the kids. Q: Who does Michael Jackson consider a perfect "10"?
A: Two 5 year olds. Q: What do Michael Jackson and PS2 have in common?
A: Little boys turn them on. Q: What do Michael Jackson and zits have in common?
A: They both wait till your 12 to come on your face! Q: What is the most difficult thing to get out of little boys underwear?
A: Michael Jackson's makeup! Q: Why did Michael Jackson place a phone call to Boyz-2-Men??
A: He thought it was a delivery service.


----------



## fellowes (Jun 27, 2009)

LOL These are all good LOL


----------



## ruderalis88 (Jun 27, 2009)

-The US Coroners office have announced that Michael Jackson's body will be melted down & re-packaged as plastic toys - so kids can play with him for a change.

-I heard that he wanted to be melted down to an etch-a-sketch so children could still play with his knob

-Jacko's ghost was spotted in a kids hospital - it seems even in death he wants to put the willies up small kids


-The Jackson family have just been on sky news to say they haven't seen Michael this stiff since he watched peter pan


-Whats starts black, then turns white, then turns blue? Michael Jackson


----------



## can.i.buz (Jun 27, 2009)

Do you know what Michael Jackson likes about twenty eight year olds? There's 20 of them.


----------



## danrasta (Jun 28, 2009)

Micheal jackson isnt been buried or cremated he's been recycled and made into plastic bags so he's still dangerous to children


----------



## skiskate (Jun 28, 2009)

bluntz04 said:


> you people are so fuckin stupid...what are yall in 8th grade or somethin....he was the greatest entertainer ever to live and you guys are making fun of him after he dies.....ignorant fuckin people


No, but the death of somebody far away that has made zero impact on my life, and likes sleeping with kids does not affect me in any way at all.


----------



## ruderalis88 (Jun 28, 2009)

bluntz04 said:


> you people are so fuckin stupid...what are yall in 8th grade or somethin....he was the greatest entertainer ever to live and you guys are making fun of him after he dies.....ignorant fuckin people


cool yer jets pal making jokes isn't stupid or childish, it's your opinion that these jokes are. if you don't like it don't read it.

he was a very talented entertainer, he did make a great impact on the world. it's your opinion that he was the greatest ever to live, not a fact or unanimous world-wide decision. 

he also or may not have been a child molester. that's not cool. he was very likely to have been at least a little mentally ill. nothing wrong with that though.

and making jokes about him after he died doesn't make people ignorant. it makes them disrespectful.
if you will use the language against others, it'd be great if you could use it correctly and with valid logic. thanks.


----------



## bluetick (Jun 28, 2009)

What does MJ and Wal-mart have in common?

They both have boys shorts half off.


----------



## fellowes (Jun 28, 2009)

skiskate said:


> No, but the death of somebody far away that has made zero impact on my life, and likes sleeping with kids does not affect me in any way at all.


Yep, that's how I fell too. Nobody knew him and nobody on here was friends with him. So why give a shit? Let's just get back to the jokes.


----------



## can.i.buz (Jun 28, 2009)

Michael Jackson hasn&#8217;t been this stiff since Macully Culkin spent the night at Neverland Ranch.


----------



## fly (Jun 29, 2009)

MJ wants to be melted down into lego, so children can play with him for once.

Mj wants to be ground up and put into little kids curry, so they can feel him coming out there ass one last time.

Whats the difference between zits and MJ, zits wait until your 12years old to cum on your face.


----------



## DMXAK47 (Jun 29, 2009)

i found some of these on a web site

how do you know when it was bed time at michael jacksons?
when the big hand is on the little hand.

How can you tell if Michael Jackson has a hot date?
There&#8217;s a big wheel parked outside his house.

*Q: *Why did Michael Jackson place a phone call to Boyz-2-Men??
*A: *He thought it was a delivery service.

*Q: *What has 18 balls and 3 pubic hairs?
*A: *A Michael Jackson slumber party.

*Q: *What&#8217;s brown and often found in a baby&#8217;s diaper?
*A: *Michael Jackson&#8217;s hand.


----------



## moodster (Jun 29, 2009)

yes mate mine was off of here loads more sick michael jackson jokes i havent laughed this much since beavis and butthead do america http://williambader.com/mj.html enjoy good people!!!


----------



## biglewis (Jun 30, 2009)

you guys r lame


----------



## willy9000 (Jul 2, 2009)

michael jacksons will reads:

i would like my body to be melted down into plastic party cups so little kids can still get there lips around my rim.


----------



## caddyluck (Jul 2, 2009)

what's sad is MJ was starting a University for underprivileged kids, he was gonna name it Bring'em Young LOL


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Jul 2, 2009)

bluntz04 said:


> you people are so fuckin stupid...what are yall in 8th grade or somethin....he was the greatest entertainer ever to live and you guys are making fun of him after he dies.....ignorant fuckin people


Hahaha. Anyone remember that video of that dude chick thing cryin and shit like leave britney alone!!! Haha good stuff guy some of ur better work.


----------



## bulletproofhoodies (Jul 2, 2009)

best mj joke: hes dead.


----------



## ScW Sparky (Jul 2, 2009)

bluntz04 said:


> i know where you live bitch and im coming to murder you. Then i will laugh at you after your dead. you fuckin pedophile.....you need to stop hangin out in front of the jr. high tryin to find a girlfriend


Oh man burn. You got burned. Total burn. 


...



Burn.


----------



## kmann666 (Jul 2, 2009)

Farrah fawcett dies, she goes to heaven, appears before god and begs him for all the children of the world to be safe...........an hour later Michael Jackson dies........
ha ha ha ha


----------



## Enugma (Jul 2, 2009)

So this is not so much a Michael Joke but its related

So you know how they say popular deaths happen in 3's well Billy Mays said if you act now he'll throw in the fourth absolutely free.


----------



## bluntz04 (Jul 2, 2009)

enugma said:


> so this is not so much a michael joke but its related
> 
> so you know how they say popular deaths happen in 3's well billy mays said if you act now he'll throw in the fourth absolutely free.


wah wah wah


----------



## Enugma (Jul 2, 2009)

Cardiac Arrest... Finally an 'Arrest' that stuck.


----------

